# What is a gudgeon?



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

Title says it all. Link a pic if you've got one. Thanks.

- felipe


----------



## dmorefield (Jul 20, 2009)

a gudgeon is a large minnow as far as i know


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a gudgeon...











They can be caught easily in Lynnhaven in minnow traps along the weed lines. Don't buy them, their a waste of money. You can get big ones all you want for free. Perfect under the cork. 

-Alex


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

*gudean*

A small baseball bat used on sailing vessels?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AKA mud minnow... when they get big as your thumb... they become bull gudgeons

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=66&pictureid=929

BAit can be found around shallow creek beds along the grass and any structure. A minnow trap filled with rotting bait will catch them. A small, long handled, fine mesh net will also cath them.... An awesome bait when fishing the bottom fer big Flounder... I like to make a mud minnow mai-tai... hook a long strip of blue fish belly and top off with a mud minnow... and from the etrenal words of Emeril.." BAM!" ... ya got a flattie snack.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Mud Minnow.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

killifish


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Another fish with eight hundred names depending upon where you are on the coast......Virginia= Gudgeon, Saltwater Minnow, Bull Minnow.....Jersey= Killie or Mummachug. I believe their actual name is as the good doctor posted, killifish. The "ham" of the famous ham and cheese rig for flounder....minnow and squid.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A great flounder bait


----------

